# Non Konad stamping.. Ebay cheap versions..?



## greengoesmoo (Jan 20, 2010)

As much as I want to buy a Konad kit, I am incredibly tempted by the cheaper versions on Ebay because I am on an art student budget! lol 

Has anyone bought one of those, and what is the quality like? 

Full Set Nail Art Stamp Polish DIY Printing Machine Kit on eBay (end time 28-Jan-10 06:04:51 GMT)

They look very much like a tacky kid's toy, but I do have an EXCELLENT UV drier which looks like it's aimed at 6 yr olds.. So you can never judge a book.. etc. 

Tbh, it looks like one can get the same effect without the machine and just plates....?

My apologies if this is already mentioned in the main stamping thread, I did look through the first few pages but couldn't see any info.

If anyone has any please let me know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks in advance!​


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 20, 2010)

I would just go for the fake Konad plates, you don't even need the machine thing. The plate quality from what I have heard is quite good, and they have great designs in the faux Konad range. You don't even have to buy special polish, a lot of polishes that you may already have work great!


----------

